# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Napozim terapia

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

what do you guys think about this one.

----------


## WildCh1ld

They look legit bro, as long as you can see the waffle shaped foil and a nipple on the bubble your good to go. I had the exact same one's but was doing a low dosage of 25mg and didn't feel anything, but I asume it was because of the low dosage.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## WildCh1ld

BTW nice pics  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## devil1

good, i just recived the same thing

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> They look legit bro, as long as you can see the waffle shaped foil and a nipple on the bubble your good to go. I had the exact same one's but was doing a low dosage of 25mg and didn't feel anything, but I asume it was because of the low dosage.


bro i know its good i am just sahring cycles resultes with that.well i font knwo you weight but i am 115kl and if i woud do a cylce with that i woud run 4 weeks with 50mg a day.but i am 115kg i dont knwo your weight.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

at 25mg you should feel something. I took 5 per day and my power and temper was fuc*king crazy.

----------


## billr50

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract
havent read the full article as yet but it indicates the effects on test levels and feedback loop mechanisms

----------


## MichaelCC

> what do you guys think about this one.


It's rela naposim - I have the same one with the same EXP (11/2007) at the home now. It's work perfect ...

----------


## ogistra

yes...this is good naposim.....be woried if somebody try to seel you same thing but with blue leeters....thats fake

----------


## MichaelCC

> yes...this is good naposim.....be woried if somebody try to seel you same thing but with blue leeters....thats fake


I thought, new presentation of Naposim has only black letters on the blister. I've never seen this new naposims blisters with blue text. If you have some picture, plese post it. I'd lide to see it, and a lot of people too I think.
BTW - Text on the blister in the case of old presentation of naposim was blue.

----------


## Titan Worm

More NAPOSIM:

----------


## ogistra

> I thought, new presentation of Naposim has only black letters on the blister. I've never seen this new naposims blisters with blue text. If you have some picture, plese post it. I'd lide to see it, and a lot of people too I think.
> BTW - Text on the blister in the case of old presentation of naposim was blue.


YEAH.,.,you are right-old presentation ,but some idiot think that is samrt and make napism with blue letters on blister.....you can imagine that??I try to find something and post here

----------


## MichaelCC

> YEAH.,.,you are right-old presentation ,but some idiot think that is samrt and make napism with blue letters on blister.....you can imagine that??I try to find something and post here


Old presentation with blue letters was OK, but if you find sample of new presantation with blue letter please post it - I'm sure this can help someone.
BTW - nice pictures

----------


## adi185

its real naposim from terapia -cluj napoca

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

we have some counterfeits and are going to have them analysed.

----------


## MichaelCC

thanx for your info and pictures DutchBB.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

It seems that my pics are removed just like in the thread about Akpixih  :Icon Rolleyes:  I wonder why??

----------


## talldude1980

hey everyone im new to this site and i had a question for everyone cause you all know more about d-bol than me, the napozim teriapa in the black foil does it really work please let me know? thanks everyone!

----------


## talldude1980

> It's rela naposim - I have the same one with the same EXP (11/2007) at the home now. It's work perfect ...


hey bro im new to this site and i had a question for everyone cause you all know more about d-bol than me, the napozim teriapa in the black foil does it really work please let me know? how did this work for you good? any bad side effects? how bigger did you get let me know everything about this if you could bro, thanks brother. also what is the diffirence between the blue and black one?

----------


## talldude1980

> we have some counterfeits and are going to have them analysed.


hey bro im new to this site and i had a question for everyone cause you all know more about d-bol than me, the napozim teriapa in the black foil does it really work please let me know? how did this work for you good? any bad side effects? how bigger did you get let me know everything about this if you could bro, thanks brother. also what is the diffirence between the blue and black one? is the pics of the black napozim terapia real?

----------


## talldude1980

> we have some counterfeits and are going to have them analysed.



bro i can't tell the diffirence what's the diffirence???

----------


## talldude1980

what's the diffirence ih the fake and reall ones dutchbody builder?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for the info DutchBB, you always have some new pics for us  :Smilie:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Just to please you... did you ever see these blisters using the Latin expression Methandienonã ??

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> bro i can't tell the diffirence what's the diffirence???



The foilraster is different, the tabs have a different triangle, the tabs are thicker, the batchnumber and the expirationdate have no spaces between the different numbers etc..

----------


## Cups

> we have some counterfeits and are going to have them analysed.



Can anyone confirm if this is legit? Are these pics that are labeled as fake 100% fake. I have recieved these from a reliable source and I havent seen these pics labeled as fakes anywhere else.

----------


## Titan Worm

Naposim Test:

----------


## MichaelCC

nice lab. test result

----------


## Cups

I dont understand the lab results, what was the outcome. I have the ones that are labeled as fakes like I posted above and had great results from them. if the lab results show that they are fake, then I dont know what to say, they workd quite well for me. I ran them at 60mg/day for close to 5 weeks.

were the lab results of the ones that are thought to be fake? Now that I look a little closer at the results it looks like they tested out good.

----------


## talldude1980

> Can anyone confirm if this is legit? Are these pics that are labeled as fake 100% fake. I have recieved these from a reliable source and I havent seen these pics labeled as fakes anywhere else.


thanks for the info dutchbody builder! you have been really helpful.what GNC products should you take when taking the new naposim terapia? do you know anyone who hade bad side effects from this product? any more info you have on this product whould be great thanks! Bro!

----------


## talldude1980

thanks for the info dutchbody builder! you have been really helpful.what GNC products should you take when taking the new naposim terapia? do you know anyone who hade bad side effects from this product? any more info you have on this product whould be great thanks! Bro! anyone else have more info on the new Naposim the black foil new ones up above?

----------


## brjrj0000

bump for those lab results i just got some of the naps and they look just like the fakes  :Frown:  so whats the deal i have heard from 3 people now who used the "fakes" and they claim to have good results. i dont know whether i should take them or not

----------


## judge_dread

they either have some methandrostenolone inside or they have methyltest!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes I agree.

----------


## brjrj0000

so "some" meaning underdosed? what exactly is methyltest

----------


## funbos

this working fakes contains about 5,4mg in tab  :Smilie:

----------


## brjrj0000

so should i just take double?

----------


## brjrj0000

that was a joke so the sheet of 10 has 5 with 4 mg? what do the other 5 contain?

----------


## brjrj0000

please help  :Frown:

----------


## garrett T

dont forget bro. there 5's from the start.. cut it in half if your lucky the shit has anything even in it. might just be some sort of compressed flower with gum. you get results from fake gear. its probaly the other gear your taking. or your a fricken head case. 

GET BIG OR DIE TRYING HOMMIE!

----------


## brjrj0000

the fakes are working well actually im up 20 pounds and only in my second week. The only other thing im on is test e and that usually can take up to five weeks to kick in right?

----------


## judge_dread

u ve got to be kiddin right? u use fake stuff??

----------


## grvdigr1

i've been wanting to go with some dbol on next cycle, its a struggle.. help me out on this pic, are these fakes??

----------


## Muscle Enhancement

That is real naposim. I think the last batch of the blues expires in 2007, so after that date fortunatly they will dissapear from the market, because i know alot of GOOD fakes.

----------


## brjrj0000

fake stuff worked amazing unless it was just the test e but i thought the test usually takes 4 or 5 weeks to kick in strong gains were quick

----------

